# tiled entry



## analogmusicman (Mar 2, 2017)

as you can see from the pic,this is a carpeted room with a door to the outside. the carpet under the door when it opens is a problem since the door barely makes it over the carpet and anyway,it's a bad idea to be stepping right onto carpet from the outside. the solution is to cut out a square of carpet from in front of the door and lay down tile. my question is: how do I make the carpet and the tile meet in an attractive and sturdy  way.(this is a rental unit)
BTW: this is a concrete floor.

tnx,


----------



## Rusty (Mar 2, 2017)

You can use trac metal with a rubber insert.


----------



## analogmusicman (Mar 2, 2017)

I've been looking around and I see some applications of different transitions that use a special adhesive to hold down "tack strip". does that stuff work ok?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 2, 2017)

analogmusicman said:


> I've been looking around and I see some applications of different transitions that use a special adhesive to hold down "tack strip". does that stuff work ok?



I would use the glue as a back up to nails or screws in the concrete:thbup:


----------



## analogmusicman (Apr 4, 2017)

the tile has been laid down and now I've got to get the carpet to meet the tile. Question: does it look like "power stretching" of the carpet might close the gap between the tile and carpet? it is a gap of 1/2" to 3/4"

tnx,


----------



## nealtw (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes............


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 4, 2017)

doesn't look to be too much of a stretch


----------



## Rusty (Apr 9, 2017)

As a note to others who read this thread. Always just lay the carpet back when you do the tile. Then you don't have to worry about it being too short.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 9, 2017)

samfloor said:


> As a note to others who read this thread. Always just lay the carpet back when you do the tile. Then you don't have to worry about it being too short.



Or on a really bad day, add more tile.:rofl:


----------

